
Prince of Persia Ported to the BBC Micro - matthewwarren
https://bitshifters.github.io/posts/prods/bs-pop-beeb.html
======
reificator
I remember being amazed by Prince of Persia's crazy fluid animations when it
came out. Very impressive game and an impressive port as well.

I should point out though, where it has the Bitshifters logo multiple times on
the loading screen... It's cut off in the middle one and the `f` looks more
like a `t`.

~~~
hartator
He has actually taped his son doing the game stunts in real life, and applied
a very early motion tracking methodology to produce the fluid animation. So
much ahead of his time.

~~~
blackoil
It was his brother, David Mechner. [http://www.gameanim.com/2014/01/07/prince-
persia-rotoscopy/](http://www.gameanim.com/2014/01/07/prince-persia-
rotoscopy/).

------
mehrdadn
This game was so freaking hard! I'll never forget.

~~~
dvtv75
I first saw it on a monochrome XT, and it looked amazing in just two colors.

A friend of my brother's played through it on the Amiga, right to the end. He
did it while I was watching, although I never managed to finish it. I'm not
sure if the Amiga version was any easier than the other versions. Still fun,
though.

------
forinti
Very nice work on the graphics, you almost forget the beeb only had 8 colours.

I hope it works on my B+ 128KB.

~~~
LeoPanthera
Unfortunately, it does not work on the 128K B+:

[http://www.stardot.org.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=13079&...](http://www.stardot.org.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=13079&start=150#p192972)

~~~
forinti
Oh dear. I didn't know Masters were so different; I had assumed they were
repackaged B+s with a few extra bits.

------
hguhghuff
YouTube footage?

